# Where to get Tyco repair parts?



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok I have many 440 and Hp-7 chassis that need parts. Where are you guys getting them besides E-bay. I live in the middle of no-where. Nearest town with a hobby shop is 1 1/2 hours away and it is a Hobbytown. I can't stand the owner he is very crooked and a liar. He told my Nephew that his cars are not worth repairing and would not offer exchanging a Super G+ chassis I bought for him 2 weeks earlier for his birthday. It hit the guardrail and the chassis in the back cracked away from the frame. I even faxed him in the receipt and told him to take it up with AFX Racemasters.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wizzard has a good selection of stock Tyco 440/X2 parts: http://www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm

Check the Product Catalog.

HP7 parts may be harder to find.

Also keep in mind that you can order brand new, complete 440X2 rolling chassis from Mattel for $2.98 each.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Happen to have a link to the $2.98 chassis from Mattel? Other wise Wizzard seems to be a good start.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Other Shops to Check:*

http://www.slotcarcentral.com
http://www.jaghobbies.com
http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

try here: https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=139&sec=9225



Hope this works.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Mattel 440X2 rolling chassis for the parts.

*Tyco HP7 HO Service Parts*
http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/tyco-ho-hp7-service-parts.html

...and a new BSRT 972 G3 chassis that won't break to replace the broken Super G+ chassis.










With magnet shim for the G3 chassis with notch.










*BSRT G3 Parts*
http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/bsrt-g3-parts.html

__________________


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you guys for the links. I really appreciate the help. 

I was PM'ed about an issue with an AFX car that I purchased for my Nephew. It was resolved by AFX with no questions asked. I did not intend to make it seem like I have a problem with AFX. I really enjoy their product and do continue to buy them. My issue was with the Manager of my local Hobbytown. I'd rather my money not be spent at his store if I can help it. I'm just looking for a more economical way of getting repair parts and cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Great to hear.... Wahoo Steve and Racemasters really are great to deal with. nd


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Also keep in mind that you can order brand new, complete 440X2 rolling chassis from Mattel for $2.98 each.


Great deal...Wish they would offer other items other than what little they do.

Until recently, they had pdf files of the instruction sheets of many sets released in the '90s and '00s...They have been removed apparently and I didn't have the foresight to download them when I first found them.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, where exactly are you located, fellow jeep nut?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Wisconsin Michigan border.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Repost sorry


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah. Im not familiar with the great lakes area at all, but that does kinda sound like the boonies. Honestly, EvilBay is where youre gonna get the most bang for the buck. Do you not have an account, or did you get burned on a sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I do have an E-Bay account. I just seem to loose about 99% of my bids due to sniping. I need to get my own sniping software. Usually it's on stuff that was not bid on with less than 30 minutes left and poof it's 50 cents over my cheap skate low bid I do with 3 seconds left. I just do not want to pay more then $20 for a Tyco slot car unless it is a rare car.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Agreed, buying by the car isnt the way to go unless its a 'gotta have it' piece. When you consider the cost of buying individual replacement parts, youre better off to bid on a lot, rather than a single piece. Even chassis/parts lots yeild a lot of good parts if the pics are decent. Scavenge what you want and rebay the rest. There still are good deals to be had, you just have to stay sharp. Whats funny is that you can score complete cars cheaper if theyre very common. Tyco lamborghinis, '80's corvettes, candy blue/ candy red racing warriors and the red/blue and yellow/black jeeps can be had cheaper than the chassis alone. And just do like I do: stick the unneeded bodies in a box till you get a bunch of them, then rebay em.


----------

